

5 Best Names for a Microsoft-Adobe Merger - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/wallstreet/2010/10/09/microsoft-merges-with-adobe-the-best-five-names-for-the-company/

======
makecheck
How about, "Shoddy Software, Inc.".

